# lionfish female or male



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

we just got a fuzzy dwarf lionfish for our 94litre marine tank but we dont know what sex it is. does anyone know how you tell male from female?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

exing is by the number of stripes on pectoral fins: female 4-6 stripes, male 6-10 stripes and larger heads


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanx but is there any other ways


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

well i just told u one so surely you should know and its a female 

cheez:chair:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

X-rays and DNA testing also work, but why do it the hard way?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hah lol I agree


----------

